# Hulu Plus for iPhone, iPad and other devices



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like Netflix has a new competitor for media streaming http://www.hulu.com/plus/content

You can sign up to be sent a preview invitation, which I did. I'm interested in checking it out.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It sounded interesting, until I considered that it's $1 more than Netflix, has 1% of the selection of Netflix, and still has commercials and other ads.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I will do it if it has closed captions. The netflix and abc apps do not have captions like the web versions. Hulu's web version has lots of captioned shows and I would be happy to pay the 9.99 a month if the app does too. 

Melissa


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geko29 said:


> It sounded interesting, until I considered that it's $1 more than Netflix, has 1% of the selection of Netflix, and still has commercials and other ads.


'Zackly. No interest here.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tried it this morning with an episode of 30 Rock.  Despite a lead-in of "This program brought to you with limited commercial interruption by....", there were 6 or 8 commercial breaks.  Only 30 seconds each, but out of a 22-minute show on a pay service, that's kind of excessive.  And that's apparently "limited" breaks.  How many will a normal show have?  25 for a 42-minute drama?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting that all these apps want $9-10 per month as if people can't figure out how much that will cost them per year.  Its like paying for a Starbucks coffee each day and then you can't figure out why there is no money left for other things at the end of the month.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Tried it this morning with an episode of 30 Rock. Despite a lead-in of "This program brought to you with limited commercial interruption by....", there were 6 or 8 commercial breaks. Only 30 seconds each, but out of a 22-minute show on a pay service, that's kind of excessive. And that's apparently "limited" breaks. How many will a normal show have? 25 for a 42-minute drama?


I tried it last night with the Parenthood pilot. I don't know if it was the player or my network but it would play really good for a while then it would get choppy so I eventually gave up on it. I may give it another try. I'm not going to dump Netflix for it but I might get it at least until Netflix releases their iPhone app.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I found it really disappointing. Technically, my 3g download speed is better than my home internet (Alaska is WAY behind the times in home broadband speeds), but over 3g the video quality was terrible. Not to mention un-watchably laggy.

I can't imagine why anyone would pay $10 for this, especially with ads!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried something last night, The Office from BBC...it played ok at the hotel where I am.  I'll have to think about what they have available vs what Netflix has and what is available on the Internet on my PC.  If I didn't want cable, it might be more attractive..

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

All I want are captions. I can't watch without them. Apple has a few captioned movies but they are all older movies. They never have captions on the new releases. It gets depressing. 

Melissa


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Actually we just got HuluPlus on a Samsung Blu-Ray player we bought Saturday--and I think it's going to be a great deal (still plan to keep Netflix too).  I'm having Internet issues this weekend so I've only been able to take a quick look, but it seems like you get access to full current seasons of several networks, plus a whole bunch of old shows via a Fox classics channel.  My husband was about ten minutes into The Fall Guy when our router crashed, though (I don't think it's the Samsung player, as we are crashing no matter what device we're using), so we didn't get very far.  But to me, Hulu blows cable TV out of the water.  I'd rather pay $9.99 a month for shows I can watch anytime than the $70 or so I'm paying for cable.  Maybe Time Warner senses this and that's why I'm having trouble streaming


----------

